# email contacts for kindle fire



## brodymom (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards and have had my Fire since Christmas 2011. I have successfully read email on my Fire but how do I transfer my contacts from my PC?  Any help for this newbie would be appreciated.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have set my email up on my Fire, but I have never actually used it.  The best I can tell, the contacts are imported automatically when you set up your email account.  I see that I have 65 contacts listed, but I did not transfer them myself.

Hopefully someone will come along with more insight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There isn't any way, as far as I know to, say, take your contacts from your Outlook file and import them into the eMail program on your Fire.  But if you use a web based eMail client, any contact you have there will be available to you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is an app called Dejaoffice that will sync Outlook, if that's what you use, but you have to also buy their CompanionLink software to sync with your desktop. It was worth it for me. This is what I use to sync my desktop system with my Fire. (I don't use Outlook, but the CompanionLink softare syncs with other 
software, too.)


www.dejaoffice.com

Depending on the desktop tool you use for your contacts, you may be able to copy your contacts to a web based app such as Google's GMail and then to the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  Really. . . . how did I miss that?    Though, honestly, I don't worry about it much as I don't anticipate using the Fire for email much.  So anyone I need to email I probably know their address. . . . . still, might be worth a look as a 'just in case' thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you missed it, we discussed it several months ago here; you've just forgotten. The CompanionLink software is pricey, though, so not probably worth it to you... 

Here's the prior thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97402.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah. . . .I remember that conversation now!     I have a separate free utility that syncs Outlook with Gmail Calendar. . . . .and Calengoo syncs with Gmail, so that's really all I need.  How much, by the way, is "pricey"?  . . . . never mind. . .found it on the website you link to in the other thread. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I think it's mentioned in the other thread, too, $49.95


----------



## brodymom (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies to my question. I don't plan on using the Fire for email all the time so I guess I'll just type in those that I use most often. There's a novel idea: actually entering in the info "by hand"!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

brodymom said:


> Thanks for the replies to my question. I don't plan on using the Fire for email all the time so I guess I'll just type in those that I use most often. There's a novel idea: actually entering in the info "by hand"!!!




Well, you could send yourself an email with links to the people you might have to contact most often. . .and then open the email client on the Fire and send them each an email so it gets remembered.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is an app called Dejaoffice that will sync Outlook, if that's what you use, but you have to also buy their CompanionLink software to sync with your desktop. It was worth it for me. This is what I use to sync my desktop system with my Fire. (I don't use Outlook, but the CompanionLink softare syncs with other
> software, too.)
> 
> 
> ...


I use this with Outlook, not so much just for email addys but also so I'll have *all* the contact (and calendar) info on hand for those times when the Blackberry isn't around. Yeah it's pricey up front, but it was worth it to me. And it syncs wonderfully, even keeps the color/categories on the calendar and such.

Just thought I'd throw it in the thread for anyone else who might find it vaguely useful, even though I saw the OP wouldn't need that much of a program.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I use this with Outlook, not so much just for email addys but also so I'll have *all* the contact (and calendar) info on hand for those times when the Blackberry isn't around. Yeah it's pricey up front, but it was worth it to me. And it syncs wonderfully, even keeps the color/categories on the calendar and such.
> 
> Just thought I'd throw it in the thread for anyone else who might find it vaguely useful, even though I saw the OP wouldn't need that much of a program.


That was my feeling, too, Steph. I'm glad you found it useful!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still debating it.  The thing is, mostly what I want is my calendar. . .which is available via Calengoo.  But it and all my contacts are already synced on my phone so I'm not keen on spending the money to have them on the Fire, too.  I'm MUCH more likely to have my phone with me out and about, anyway, than my fire.  It's become a 'home use' device, mostly.


----------

